# Logitech V-UAM37 driver for Vista



## bren1519 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a webcam that someone gave me. She had been using it on her laptop that had Windows Vista and got rid of the laptop and gave me the webcam. When I install the software it tells me that it needs a driver for Vista, however when I go on Logitech's website, they don't offer one (just say it's not supported on Vista). Thanks for any help! Brenda


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here but I cannot gurantee anything http://www.nodevice.com/driver/QuickCam_for_Notebooks_Pro/get65043.html
or you can look here http://www.nodevice.com/driver/company/Logitech.html


----------

